# Clomid and Agnus Castus?



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am new to the site but what I've seen has made me so happy...I never knew so may people were in the same boat as me.

Anyway, back to business! I have been TTC naturally for 2.5 years but have been diagnosed w PCOS and have been taking Starflower Oil and Agnus Castus to regulate my hormones/period. This clearly hasn't been all that successful and so my fertility doctor has now put me on Clomid (tubes ok, husband's got swimmers!). What I am wondering if is I should continue to take SO and AC when I start in June?? 

Advice gratefully received as this is all so new to me.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

Most clinics will advise against taking any form of herbal remedy such as Agnus Castus, Chinese Herbs etc when taking prescribed fertility drugs as they can react and interfere with one another.

Agnus Castus can effect your hormone levels so shouldn't be taken alongside Clomid...ideally you should be "clean" of any herbal remedies for at least a month or so before starting the prescribed medications so personally I'd stop the Agnus Castus now, if you're due to start Clomid in June.

As for Starflower (also known as borage), you should only take this up until ovulation and not afterwards as it may cause uterine contractions (not what you want during 2ww)...the same applies to Evening Primrose Oil.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It is not recommended to take agnus castus with clomid hun so best to stop taking it now on clomid ...wishing you lots of luck      ..come and join us on the clomid chicks chat board ..you will meet lots of people in the same situation and will get lots of support there. I am not sure about the starflower oil ..Minxy might be able to advise she is great at this sort of thing.

My best piece of advice is to take clomid at night as you suffer from less side effects or rather you probably sleep through them .. I found it much easier doing it this way as have lots of the other girls..

ooh as if by magic Minxy has replied already!
Cat x


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Thanks v much for the advise, I'll stop taking Agnus Castus now. Gosh I never knew about the effects of taking Starflower oil after ovulation...my nutritionist put me on it about 1 yr ago and I've been taking it religiously every day.


----------

